# Palm Beach tomorrow



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey anyone keen to paddle Palm Beach tomorrow (02/10/06). There have been report of some mackeral and cobia coming out so should be worth a go.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Would love to Duran, but midweek is pretty hard to arrange at the moment. Good luck, and dont forget to post a report.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

i fished there on saturday.(back from holidays).didnt see any cobia,but did notice a couple of boats floating out balloons????.could that mean something in the hint of spotties????.just managed a heap of small bonitos which i am keeping for bait for big spaniards of cook in summer,small tailor and a yellowtail kingie.by the way was checking out the water of cook island on sunday,it was so blue and clear,so maybe a good sign to come


----------

